# Shu Uemura Brushes



## metal_romantic (Apr 11, 2009)

So far I only have the 18R powder brush (red goat hair) and it's lovely. I would like to buy more. Does anyone have any recommendations or would anybody just like to add their thoughts? Thanks


----------



## broken_soul (May 10, 2009)

I only have the #10 synthetic fiber concealer brush, I suppose it's good for cream products on the eyes as well...it's lovely. I need more Shu brushes for sure. They are amazing quality...but sooo expensive.


----------



## zosojacks (Aug 19, 2009)

I have 2 Shu brushes: 13G (squirrel hair) and 5F (synthetic). The 13G is my favourite brush to blend the crease into the highlight, or to apply a wash of colour to the lid. It's a wonderful multipurpose brush. I use the 5F with my gel eyeliners; it's pretty good but easily dupeable. 

I think the 13G costs more than a MAC face brush (187, 109, 129, etc.) so I take very, very good care of it! I've had it for about 2 years now and it is still super soft. I highly recommend it


----------



## FemmeFroufrou (Feb 4, 2010)

The Natural Brush 8hr is uniqure making it worth investing in if you can make work for you. Personally this is my favourite upper eyelid contouring (crease to brow) brush for taupes and warm browns. I consider this brush to be orgasmic and worth buying because

1. it's an angle cut, it's very precise in not allowing shadows to fall below the crease and slides perfectly into the orbital area.  
2. the ends are tapered, which means the end fibers do not pick up too much shadow, they deposits shadow evenly on to the lid, while at the same time blend as it deposits making it a time saving tool.
3. The size is simply perfect for upper eyelid contouring area coverage for most women (large lower eyelid eyed women excluded) 
4. I cannot find a doppelganger in any other price range
5. craftmanship is the ultimate, same standard of Laura Merier and Napoleon back in the 90s.


----------



## monlnd (Feb 18, 2010)

Do you like these brushes? How are they in quality comparing to for example MAC? I have been thinking about buying some, but they are a little expensive, so I want to know what you think first...


----------



## powderprincess (Feb 18, 2010)

I own like 15 Shu brushes and I like my Mac brushes better than almost all of them.  I wouldn't waste the money.


----------



## FemmeFroufrou (Feb 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *monlnd* 

 
_Do you like these brushes? How are they in quality comparing to for example MAC? I have been thinking about buying some, but they are a little expensive, so I want to know what you think first..._

 
They're over priced for 2 reasons.  First because the hair is either double or tripped secured (no shedding what so ever).  Second because they use a lot of sable which is more expensive than goat and pony.  If treated well a brush of his should last more than 20-30 years.  I have one which is 20 years old and it still looks new.

That said I don't think they are worth it with a couple of unique exceptions.  Laura Mercier, who I think makes brushes of the same standard, is considerably cheaper.  Makeup brushes today are not an exclusive thing anymore, they can be found everywhere at very cheap prices, and perform just as well as a $150 brush ..so who cares anymore if a brush lasts 30 years or not?  Lastly, to me Shu's brushes are for an expert makeup user, they tend to be firmer and smoother which means more precise application with more layering.  Whereas MAC is more for your everyday makeup user who needs to ge  to work in a hurry, less precise with minimum layering.


----------



## JENJ5001 (Mar 18, 2010)

Do squirrel hair brush apply blush more naturally?


----------



## MzzRach (Mar 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FemmeFroufrou* 

 
_The Natural Brush 8hr is uniqure making it worth investing in if you can make work for you. Personally this is my favourite upper eyelid contouring (crease to brow) brush for taupes and warm browns. I consider this brush to be orgasmic and worth buying because

1. it's an angle cut, it's very precise in not allowing shadows to fall below the crease and slides perfectly into the orbital area. 
2. the ends are tapered, which means the end fibers do not pick up too much shadow, they deposits shadow evenly on to the lid, while at the same time blend as it deposits making it a time saving tool.
3. The size is simply perfect for upper eyelid contouring area coverage for most women (large lower eyelid eyed women excluded) 
4. I cannot find a doppelganger in any other price range
5. craftmanship is the ultimate, same standard of Laura Merier and Napoleon back in the 90s._

 
I have to agree with everything said above.  I just got this brush and it is incredible, and this is coming from someone who has a pro kit in addition to my personal stash. Amazing brush, just perfection for conturing the eye.


----------



## Andrew (Jul 4, 2010)

I am something of a Shu Uemura fan as well..I have to be dragged out of the shop in Covent Garden..kicking and screaming sometimes..

I also have a lot of Shu U Brushes..they are beyond beautiful, the quailty is superb and the application is flawless..yes they are expensive but you get what you pay for..No cut tips, just properly laid hairs shaped perfectly..

I have so many of them I cant really list them all, but I buy a few when I go to London and have built up my collection that way..I do have the Red Powder brush which is lovely and their eyeshadow brushes which are heaven. They do a nice angled brush for lips but I prefer to use that for foiling eyeshadows along the lash line it gives a pefect cut crease as well..

Shu Uemura...expensive but so worth it..

Andrew


----------

